# What Does Your Camper Want For Christmas



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok here is one for fun........If your camper could tell you something it wanted from Santa What would it be........just to get this started. Twister has put several things on her list.

Bumper pads...for the outside wall of the bed.Helps to keep the person sleeping on the inside warm.Wish I would have had these for the queen slide in the ROO....now that I know how to make them If santa will just bring me a sewing machine then I can make them for Twister.

Storage bags for the outside mats....she hates to get dirt in her storage compartments when the mats are picked up to go home.

Screen door guard....this would be great to keep the "Doggie Girls" from falling out when the big door is open to let the freash air in.

See twister doesn't ask santa for much and what she does ask for is really to help the rest of us....









Merry Christmas to ALL and may we all be out camping before much longer.Spring Break will be here soon! Lynn


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I have it from a reliable source that Santa is bringing our Outback a porcelain toilet for Christmas!







My DW hates the plastic toilet. Does anyone have any advice for Santa as to which toilet to buy? I'm thinking that Santa can't go wrong with a Thetford, but which model? I've done some searching, but haven't been able to find instructions for toilet replacement in a TT. Does anyone have experience that they can share? Santa will be at CW this weekend to pick one up!








Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Magically transform into an Open Range 5th wheel....


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

Dear Santa,

I've been REAL good.

I'd like an electric jack so my owner doesn't drip so much sweat off his bald head on me, a cement pad in my summer home for my feet to rest on, and more outings with my family in 2010.

Signed,
2lman's 26rs


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Dear Santa---Please bring me an owner who knows how to back me up!







It's so frustrating by the 5th. attempt







and I don't understand why he keeps coming back and looking at my rear







He also seems to sweat a lot







could you please bring him a towel?

Humbly Yours








Dents-in-the-rear


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

jcamp, Santa has something for you too.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Jeeze!--Do I need to spend more money







I was hopeing I could just fire my neighbor (doesn't know his left from his right)







Can't use my DW (directionally challenged)







I was thinking I could hang some old tires off the campers bumper!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> Magically transform into an Open Range 5th wheel....


i like your thinking....


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

jcamp said:


> Jeeze!--Do I need to spend more money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do and Die buddy...........she who rules the house would NOT like you for that one.

Better to let Santa bring the back up camra. Your poor little camper would not like to be







talk of the campgrounds,why people would think she was a house boat or something.

Lynn


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok!! I give up







But I'm taking DW's diamond earings back







A back up camera it is.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

jcamp said:


> Ok!! I give up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No silly ....the camra will be for the camper! You better stick with the diamond ear rings for DW,if you take them back you just might be living in the camper!


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll never get this right! And only 6 days till Christmas


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Pretty sure the rig needs some protection. Actually, it's on order and should be here on the 23rd. Model 92, stainless, octagon, .357 magnum...


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

All I really want for it is a thorough exterior detailing and wax job. Pretty happy with it, otherwise! phillip


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

jdpm said:


> All I really want for it is a thorough exterior detailing and wax job. Pretty happy with it, otherwise! phillip


I'll second that. I never got to give mine a good cleaning after the last trip. 
John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We totally detail ours about every 6 months -- inside and out. Takes about 3 days and $50 worth of uv protectant, etc... There probably isn't a day that goes by where we aren't gluing, nailing, screwing, or velcroing something to, not only fix it, but make it better.


----------

